# daymak 110cc



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys i'm getting into plowing and was wondering about these quads i already have a 110cc atv and wanted to plow some drive ways this winter any comment's i was looking and they also have winches avalible for my size quad.are these plows good or not so good for a few drive ways?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Are Daymak's good for atving? One of my foreman had one and he return it... said it was a pos


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

well since i'm a kid it will have to do, but it isn't bad it's got some power, nothing to complain about.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The one thing I remember him saying is that the rubber wore really fast. 

Where abouts are you out of?


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

milton would be looking for a small plow like 40'' or 42'' do you think it could handle it?


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

or... i could take this route shoveling until i get enought for a bigger quad or use a snow blower as i have a 22'' gas powerd toro, how long would it take to plow an average two car wide two car long driveway?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

i personally would never plow with a 110cc quad. I say go no smaller then 400, or your gonna be screwed in most snows.


----------



## ACSlam (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got a Yamaha Wolverine 350, very near stock, with a 60 inch plow. I have to say I was amazed with how well it pushed snow for it's size. But I'd agree on the 110 being to little to invest into - start with a bigger machine first.


----------

